# Bloodwood Plugs



## Darrin (Apr 10, 2009)

I like making these and Im a fan of bloodwood anyhow, so It was a no brainer when I was asked to produce them. They were requested at 1 1/2" and are the biggest I have ever made. They have a 1/16" flare on both sides to keep em tight. :wink:


----------



## pentex (Apr 10, 2009)

What are these for? Whatever, they look good.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 10, 2009)

Darrin,

What how do you finish these?  Have you know of anyone have allergic problems with the woods?


----------



## arjudy (Apr 10, 2009)

I think they are made to be worn in the ear lobes.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 11, 2009)

arjudy said:


> I think they are made to be worn in the ear lobes.



Yep, that is right; they are used to fill "extra" holes in the head! :biggrin:


----------



## Darrin (Apr 11, 2009)

Correct, they are for people who have expanded their ear lobes....common in the tattoo industry. Reactions vary in individuals so research is critical. Never use any of the rosewoods, as those are what cause reactions, and only use body safe finishes. I keep mine organic and vegan.


----------



## zombie7986 (Apr 11, 2009)

looks great.  how was it going up to that size?  i havnt gone past 1 1/6" yet.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 11, 2009)

Could be used in lips, too - or??


----------



## zombie7986 (Apr 11, 2009)

this is the set i tried to email you


----------



## Darrin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice Zombie. I would suggest more of a contrast in colors on your next pair although you got a nice tight fit there.....great job! Why the o-rings instead of a double flare? And Rudy, It could be used in a lip, but only for very large lips.......I know,you don't believe people out there do this but trust me, I have been doing this for quite some time.A labret piece must be flat backed for gum tissue but once stretched past about 1" its a non issue as the lip hangs with the piece in. See the two photos below,Both made from PTFE. BTW, no, neither of these are me  . And it was nice to see my plugs made the spotlight on BMEzine.com under the Body Modification Culture link and Custom Jewelry. I bet mom's gonna put this on the fridge.....


----------



## zombie7986 (Apr 22, 2009)

*thanks*

i tred what you said about the wood.  they are for my sister and she wants to step up to 5/8" but cant get over the flare


----------



## zombie7986 (Apr 22, 2009)

the 5/8" things was for the bloodwood set.  the ebony set is 1"


----------

